
Debunking the myth of higher pay in Silicon Valley - guyzero
https://medium.com/@srlake/debunking-the-myth-of-higher-pay-in-silicon-valley-87828cbf6698#.3kpc0mqyo
======
Scaevolus
The real trick is to not get a $4500/mo apartment if you're making $130k.

------
acchow
> Around me, I see a region with the second highest density of startups in the
> world continuing to grow.

citation needed?

~~~
srlake
Comes from the latest Startup Genome report: "Its startup density is second
only to Silicon Valley and a full 50% higher than its closest follower. How
can such a small city compete against cities 10 to 30 times their size such as
Rio, Atlanta and Rome?"

[http://blog.compass.co/waterloo-the-david-vs-goliath-of-
star...](http://blog.compass.co/waterloo-the-david-vs-goliath-of-startup-
ecosystems/)

Will add the citation to the Medium post as well.

